# Stargazer !/144 2001: Discovery



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

*Stargazer 1/144 2001: Discovery*

My 'stargazer' 1/144 (30 inch) Discovery Kit is for sale now..

Tip, get onto the preorder list.

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/newshop/i....Product_ID=1651


Ian


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gotta buy a new snow blower. Tell Blappy to keep pouring, it'll be a month or two before I can afford it.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I'm in, too, maybe a month or two. Hard to plunk down right after Christmas.... 
It looks fantastic, really well done.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful work, Ian! And a nice size, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## RMBurnett (Jan 12, 2005)

*I'm in...*

Folks,

I placed my pre-order...looking forward to putting this next to my Atomic City Pod and Ares 1-B...and OH YEAH! The Moonbus and my Twinch Squad 2001 figures.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

Thanks Guys...

there is a 'Build' thread started on Starship modeler. 

Ian


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Not sure if this is the one that Ian is on about, but here's the thread he started about building the masters: FINISHED ! 2001 Discovery 1/144 scale

There's also this buildup thread by John O: Stargazer Discovery

.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Darn, I would have liked to have seen that.


----------



## n1111z (Feb 3, 2010)

*no inventory*

i.m trying to buy 2001 models, no one has inventory, what's up?


----------



## n1111z (Feb 3, 2010)

*cant buy*

trying to buy, no inventory


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Gotta buy a new snow blower. Tell Blappy to keep pouring, it'll be a month or two before I can afford it.


SNOW BLOWER!

Where are your priorities?

Snows gonna be gone in 3 weeks.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

n1111z said:


> trying to buy, no inventory


SSM has no inventory because there are about 3 dozen people on the pre-order list for the Discovery, and SSM only gets them from Blappy six at a time. As soon as a batch comes in they get shipped out to people with standing orders. Click the pre-order button and you'll be on the list.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> SNOW BLOWER!
> 
> Where are your priorities?
> 
> Snows gonna be gone in 3 weeks.


Tell that to the folks that are getting pounded today.....


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

John P said:


> Gotta buy a new snow blower. Tell Blappy to keep pouring, it'll be a month or two before I can afford it.


Well, if you hadn't tried to add nacells to your old one you would probably still have it. :tongue:


----------



## onezero (Jul 9, 2005)

n1111z said:


> i.m trying to buy 2001 models, no one has inventory, what's up?


Speaking only for Stargazer's 2001 kits, which we carry at StarshipModeler: we get restocks once a month or so on the Orions, Aries and Titovs. These kits are made by hand by one very hard-working casting shop, not machined by robots.

We fill pre-orders first, then open the rest up to the general public. 

Don't pay too much on eBay! If stock shows zero, it is because we are temporarily out. Place a pre-order, and when more become available we will contact you. You pay only when we tell you there is a kit available for your pre-order.


----------



## stargazer (Oct 13, 2001)

Yep what Onezero said...and I said on the very first post of this thread.


Get on the Pre-order list. and you will get one....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...eventually.


----------



## n1111z (Feb 3, 2010)

*2001 inventory*

Appreciate the info very much.


----------

